# brake pad squeal



## thriller04 (Jul 23, 2005)

i changed my friends brake pads on his 2003 altima. the font pass. are fine no problems but the driverside is squealing. it is driving me crazy. i greased the mess out of it. it is worse when you turn and brake at the same time. what do you think is the problem. thanks


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

sometimes they squeal until they break in. Dont sweat it.


----------

